# Women's saddle, and seatpost



## winjim (7 Jul 2014)

My wife has decided to get a bike, so she wants to try mine out to get a feel for it and see if a drop-bar roadie is for her. She is about my size, but I don't think she'd be too comfortable on the razor blade that Genesis call a saddle so my plan is to get a separate saddle and seatpost that we can just swap over depending on who's riding the bike at the time.

So if anyone's got a women's saddle and/or a seatpost going spare please let me know. Not too fussy about specifics at the moment, and would be happy just to borrow for a bit and return once she's had a chance to try the bike out.


----------



## John the Canuck (8 Jul 2014)

when you're ready to buy...Bontrager do a range of female design saddles


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2014)

what dia seatpost would help and you location


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> what dia seatpost would help and you location


Seatpost diameter is 27.2mm. I am in Sheffield.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

I can lend you one of these for the cost of the postage (should be around £3)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-WO...-034-ROAD-CYCLE-BLACK-amp-WHITE-/141327384728

Great saddle, been using one on and off for years on other bikes

(Sorry about the link, first one that came up via Prof Google)


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I can lend you one of these for the cost of the postage (should be around £3)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-WO...-034-ROAD-CYCLE-BLACK-amp-WHITE-/141327384728
> 
> ...


Cheers Vickster, PM coming your way.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

I never got a PM?


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

@biggs682 if all goes to plan I may well be looking for a frame in the not too distant future. I hear you may be the person to come to...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2014)

winjim said:


> @biggs682 if all goes to plan I may well be looking for a frame in the not too distant future. I hear you may be the person to come to...


@winjim i seem to be getting that reputation let me know details size etc etc and will advise what i get or have nearer the time


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I never got a PM?


Sorry, was posting from work so didn't have time. Gimme 5


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @winjim i seem to be getting that reputation let me know details size etc etc and will advise what i get or have nearer the time


Cheers, will PM you a list of demands.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2014)

winjim said:


> Cheers, will PM you a list of demands.


no promises


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

biggs682 said:


> no promises


Of course .


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2014)

If your still after a saddle have you considered a charge ladle ? i have read they are the womens version of the spoon ?
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-womens-ladle-saddle/


----------



## winjim (8 Jul 2014)

cyberknight said:


> If your still after a saddle have you considered a charge ladle ? i have read they are the womens version of the spoon ?
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-womens-ladle-saddle/


If all goes well and I end up building the bike I think I'm going to build, then that brown charge ladle looks ideal - except for the stupid blue rails! Who picked them?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2014)

winjim said:


> If all goes well and I end up building the bike I think I'm going to build, then that brown charge ladle looks ideal - except for the stupid blue rails! Who picked them?


Touch up paint ftw !
I never found the spoon to be my ass shape and i prefer something like the fizik antares clone that boardman uses , having it on all my bikes .


----------

